# Some random pics from the 20g



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Got bored, took some pics in my 20g planted tank. It has a Ram pair, a few Cardinals, and a few other random fish.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Gosh, I'm throughly impressed. Well done! 

-John N.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Very very nice shots!


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Hol-ee crap, nice shots dude. Stunning.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Impressive! what kind of species of rams are those?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

:first: Very nice!


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Beautiful Healthy Fish and nice Photo Skills too... WOW!


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow, Holy crap, you could seroiusly win awards with those pictures! The second photo is absolutly stunning!! Submit them to a photo contest, I'm not kidding.


----------



## MikeD (Feb 26, 2006)

Those pics are just beautiful, i`m impressed.
Which cam did you use for the shots?


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice pictures. We need to break up the photo contest so those of us with cheep camara's have a chance. lol Really nice photos.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks, guys. No more photo contests for me.  

I use a DSLR Canon setup, which I am actually selling right now, looking at different options. I dont use all of the below for fish pics, but it's a good sample. I am selling this all as a set ONLY:

Canon 20D body with Grip
Canon 100mm 2.8 Macro with UV filter 
Canon 24-70L 2.8 Lens (best canon??) with a really good Slim Circular Polarizer and hood
Tokina 12-24 Lens with hood (filter too??? dont remember)
Canon 300D 58mm Close up Lens (expensive)
Hoya 58mm Haze Filter
Canon 580 Ex Flash with Stofen
Canon 420 Ex Flash with Stofen
Canon STE2 Wireless Controller
Photojournalist Lightsphere II for Canon 580 flash with Dome

IF interested, please contact me privately at grhome (at) socal.rr.com


----------

